# 29 Gallon Reef tank



## vquinnt

I just got my first tank and am planning on making it a reef Tank, I understand that I need to wait until the tank Cycles and everything before I start loading anything in there but do have a few questions. 

1)what are good types of fish considering its only 29 gallons and a reef tank. 

2) what is a good cleaning crew line up I can get (numbers and types) and how soon should I be adding. 

3) What are good types of coral to start with (easy to care) and is coral or fish typicall added first or does it matter? 

4) how deep should my sand bed be?

I am thnakfull for any help possible.


----------



## SKAustin

*1)what are good types of fish considering its only 29 gallons and a reef tank.* 
I would recommend sticking with a few small fish. A pair of False Percula Clowns, 3 Blue/Green Chromis, and a Yellow Clown Goby might serve as a nice beginner stock for that size tank. It will also give a nice range of color and space occupation.

*2) what is a good cleaning crew line up I can get (numbers and types) and how soon should I be adding.*
24 Blue-Leg Hermits, 12 Nassarius Snails, 6 Astrea Snails, 6 Cerith snails, 6 Margarita Snails. Begin adding the Hermits as soon as the cycle is complete, add the Astrea and Margarita snails as soon as you begin developing green algae on the glass of the tank, and the other snails should be added after you have begun adding the fish or corals. You may also consider a Fancy Brittle Star as well, but I'd wait until all other stock has been added.

*3) What are good types of coral to start with (easy to care) and is coral or fish typically added first or does it matter?* Kenya trees, Zoanthids, Green Star Polyps, Pulsing Xenia, Mushrooms, and Ricordea would all be good Starter Corals. The Kenya Trees will give you a good hand at fragging corals as they are frequently dropping fingers. You'll definitely want to keep up on this as Kenya Trees will take over the whole tank if you let them. Fish first, Corals first, I don't think it matters much at all. And even if it did matter, it wouldn't be nearly as important as allowing the tank to cycle first.

*4) how deep should my sand bed be?*
There are a number of different opinions as to sand bed depth. Another member here (Pasfur) has had good success with, and will firmly recommend a sand bed of 3.5" - 4". I see no reason to recommend otherwise as there certainly are benefits to the DSB (deep sand bed). Bacterias that develop within the anaerobic (void of oxygen) areas in the sandbed can aid in the export of Nitrates, making a suitable environment more achievable with less frequent water changes. As are the benefits, so are the inherent risks. Deep sand beds should not be disturbed as gasses that develop in the anaerobic areas of the sandbed are very harmful to your livestock. There are a good many experienced fishkeepers that also support the use of shallow sandbeds and/or barebottomed tanks. As with the DSB, there are benefits and risks involved with each.


----------



## vquinnt

Great Answers, thank you. just curious, is there a reason you say blue hermits over red or scarlet or is it personal preference?


----------



## Cody

Scarlets are fine. Blue-legged are great too. IMO, its a personal preference. I just think its better to have a variety of snails. Get the Nassarius after you get fish, since they will eat leftover food.

And, I saw one thing that could be bad - The Chromis. Chromis usually do fine for a few months, and then they all kill each other. I would reccomend absolutley no less than 7 or more in a tank. Even that is risky. And, if you get any Clown Goby, make sure he eats at the store, since they can be very hard to feed.


----------



## vquinnt

Thanks for the comment Cody. What type of Fish would you recomend?


----------



## Cody

Now, my opinion on stocking is much different than that of SKAustin, Pafur, Onefish2fish, and possibly others. This is all a matter of opinion and what you want to handle.

IMO, I think you can easily keep 4 larger fish (Clownfish, etc) and 1 small fish (Goby), along with inverts, corals if you want, and the like. Now, I hate being asked what to recceomend, because everyone likes different things, but I will absolutley reccomend a pair of Occleraris Clownfish. I have two in my 10G reef, and they are the most comical fish I have ever seen. Good, beginner fish are Royal Grammas, Blackcap Basslets, Most Gobys (A Pistol Shrimp/Burrowing Goby combo would be fun), some Wrasses, Cardinalfish, and possibly a Cherub Pygmy Angelfish or Coral Beauty.

If it was up to me, I would do:
2 Occleraris Clownfish
1 Blackcap Basslet
1 Cherub Pygmy Angel *MAYBE*
1 Clown Goby

Now, that is pushing it. Every fish would have to be added at least within 2 months of each other if you want that many, if not more. And, wait for at least 2-3months to even add a fish. The Angel can be picky at some inverts and corals. Heres an idea- go to your Local Fish store, and write down the name of all the fish you like. Then come and post them here so we can determine what is best for your tank.


----------



## Pasfur

Cody said:


> And, I saw one thing that could be bad - The Chromis. Chromis usually do fine for a few months, and then they all kill each other. I would reccomend absolutley no less than 7 or more in a tank. Even that is risky. And, if you get any Clown Goby, make sure he eats at the store, since they can be very hard to feed.


Agreed.

I also agree with the stocking recommendation Cody makes, with the exception maybe of including a Centropyge angelfish sp.


----------



## SKAustin

vquinnt said:


> Great Answers, thank you. just curious, is there a reason you say blue hermits over red or scarlet or is it personal preference?


Personally, I like the Scarlet Hermits, but the Blue-Legged Hermits are a bit less expensive (at least up here). It's not a large price difference, so go with whatever your budget and your desires agree upon



Cody said:


> And, I saw one thing that could be bad - The Chromis. Chromis usually do fine for a few months, and then they all kill each other. I would reccomend absolutley no less than 7 or more in a tank. Even that is risky. And, if you get any Clown Goby, make sure he eats at the store, since they can be very hard to feed.


Thanks for pointing that out Cody (and for reaffirming it Mark). That is the first I'd heard of that happening. I've never kept them myself, though I was considering adding them after I upgrade. Everything I've read states they're a peaceful fish, Though I guess, looking at the the family, their "peaceful" temperament may well be relative to the rest of the Damsels.


----------



## Pasfur

Green Chromis are the saltwater equivalent of a Tiger Barb, when it comes to the pecking order established within the social structure of the group. They tend to pick each other off, one at a time, unless kept in extremely large groups, say 20 or more.


----------

